# Which Barnes or Hornady bullet to use



## stick&string89

I drew a limited entry muzzleloader bull tag this year. I have my new muzzleloader sighted in the the PowerBelt Platinum. I have been researching bullets and hear a ton of negatives regarding PowerBelt. 

I have searched past posts and see a lot of recommendations for Barnes and Hornady. What is your go to elk load? I will post my set up below to see if this makes a difference on recommendations. 

CVA Acura V2 LR
CCI Magnum Primers
120 grains of Blackhorn 209


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull

290 grain Barnes TEZ has performed woderful on elk for me.


----------



## stick&string89

Thanks for the reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak

I shoot a CVA accura V2 with 110gr of Black horn powder and a federal 209 primer with a 290 Barnes TMZ.

It is very accurate and mushrooms as advertised. I haven’t shot an elk with it yet but, I’d absolutely hate to be an elk on the receiving end of that setup. 

They definitely work a deer over really well


----------



## DallanC

300gr XTP, it puts BIG holes in big things, big holes on BOTH sides. I've rarely recovered a 240gr xtp I use on deer, I've never recovered a 300gr XTP used on elk. Complete pass throughs with huge damage in between.


-DallanC


----------



## Packout

I've shot mature bulls with Powerbelts and they performed well. I hear complaints (rarely hear all the good stories), but never had an issue. I also have shot the Hornady SST on deer and they performed well too. I shoot them over 120gr of Triple 7 pellets or 100gr of FFF Black.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Thompson Center Omega 50 cal.
120 gr Blackhorn 209
250 gr Hornady SST

Shoots like a dream, for deer. If I were to Muzzy hunt Elk, I would bump up to the 300 gr SST's!


----------



## DallanC

Packout said:


> I've shot mature bulls with Powerbelts and they performed well. I hear complaints (rarely hear all the good stories), but never had an issue. I also have shot the Hornady SST on deer and they performed well too. I shoot them over 120gr of Triple 7 pellets or 100gr of FFF Black.


I think it depends on where they hit. Through the vitals = no problem. Most complaints I've seen were shoulder shots through heavy bone. PBs are soft and deform / lose mass too fast trying to break heavy shoulders. Especially trying a front facing quartering shot.

But like you said, you rarely hear the good stories... I'm sure plenty of bulls tip over every fall from a well placed PB.

I've only recovered 3 xtps in my life, all 3 were 240grn'ers from quartering shots on deer, all were over 30" of penetration diagonally through the critter, stopping on the far side forward of the shoulder. I just like a heavier jacket on a bullet that keeps it together longer.

-DallanC


----------



## stick&string89

Thank you everyone for your input. I think I will purchase a pack of the Barnes bullets and try them. I also have a pack of sst that I may try as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

I've actually seen more complaints on SSTs either not expanding at all, or completely disintegrating on contact, than PB problems. Quick google search shows lots of discussion on SSTs


-DallanC


----------



## Packout

Just stating my first hand experience. If I had a LE ML elk tag this Fall, and my gun shot SSTs the best, I'd use them. I wager there would be a dead elk at the end of the hunt. To each their own..... Every hunter should go with whatever makes them comfortable. 

..


----------



## derekp1999

Hornady 300gr XTP-MAG.. it has more capital letters and says "MAG" in the name so it has to be the bestest... 

Seriously though, they shoot really well for me.


----------



## Cazador

I shoot a TC Omega with a Cabela's 3-9X40 Muzzleloader Scope and use a 295 grain Powerbelt aerotip over 2 50 grain pyrodex pellets with a cci magnum 209 primer. Took me about a half dozen shots to get sighted in when I took it to the range the other day. Use what shoots best out of your Muzzleloader and have a great hunt.


----------



## toasty

I've tried a bunch of different bullets and the 300gr SST shoots the best out of my gun and makes a big difference if you have to shoot out to and beyond 200 yards. They are 2 for 2 with one shot kills on deer. I would use this bullet on an ELK over the XTP bullets.


I have also shot the 240 xtp loaded at 100gr and 80gr for youth. Accuracy was OK, but they are lethal and are 4 for 4 taking down deer, all with a single shot. 


Now that I think about it, we have killed more deer with a muzzie than a rifle in the last 5 years.


----------



## stick&string89

I think that I will be going with the TEZ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull

Everything we have taken with those has been flat out impressive with the energy they put into their boiler rooms!!


----------



## StillAboveGround

Thompson Center Encore likes 120 grains Pyrodex, 777 powder or pellets and 290 grain Barnes TEZ.


But you have to find what your gun likes best.


I would prefer to use 150 grains for flatter trajectory and more energy, but I lose accuracy.


Powerbelts would be my last choice, but many people like them.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy

I shoot a 0.50 cal CVA Accura with Bergara barrel. I used 100 grain (2 pellets) of whitehot, with 245 gr. Aerotip Powerbelt. I also have a Konus 3x10 scope. Its deadly accurate to 250 yards and would easily kill out to 300 yards. I've killed several muleys with this set up and the performance is incredible.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Used a 200 gr. SST on a deer once, "Texas heart shot" I don't think it expanded at all .Went the whole length of the animal butt to neck and exited. All the back straps were toast. This was with a .45 muzzy at 120 yds. But I know someone who killed his 320 bull with a 300 gr. Powerbelt with no problem at 10 feet. Lol


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Weird, shot my cow last year at 250 yards with an SST. Performed flawlessly.


----------



## DallanC

Looking into SSTs further, I find there are two styles, thin vs thick jacketed bullets. People having problems are probably using the wrong type.


-DallanC


----------



## Roboz

DallanC how do you know which SST you are getting, i didn't see anything different on the website.


----------



## silentstalker

Most of the issues I have seen online with powerbelts had a lot to do with 200 and 250 gr bullets and 3 pellets. That combo has led to my findings of most failures. The next leading cause is pushing them way too fast. They have a preferred velocity window that you should stay within for best results. They are not built to be driven fast. 

That said, I shoot cloverleafs out of my CVA Acura MR with 

CCI Mag primers
100 gr. of Blackhorn 209
300 gr. Hornady XTP Mags. .452
MMP HPH 24 sabot

They are devastating, accurate, and incredibly cheap when you buy in bulk (50) and a bag of 50 sabots. (Think around $30 for 50 shots). I personally would never pay the costs of powerbelts or Barnes. IMO the XTP gives up nothing to those bullets.


----------



## DallanC

silentstalker said:


> They are devastating, accurate, and incredibly cheap when you buy in bulk (50) and a bag of 50 sabots. (Think around $30 for 50 shots). I personally would never pay the costs of powerbelts or Barnes. IMO the XTP gives up nothing to those bullets.


I was having a hard time locating Hornady Sabots in the bulk bags last year so I did alot of searching and nearly everyone was out of stock. Not wanting to go through that again I found an online retailer closing out their sabots and I bought 8 bags figuring that would be a lifetime supply.

About 3 weeks after I got my order, I get another package with 8 more bags! I emailed the seller and said I think you guys have a problem, you send me a second order even though I got the first order. I asked them if they wanted to pay the shipping to get them back, they asked for the order info which I supplied then they stopped responding to my emails.

Sooooo I now have 16 bags of those green Hornady sabots for .429 XTPs.

rofl...

-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker

Sounds like you are set for life! If you ever need more you can always get them direct from MMP. They make all those sabots.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

DallanC said:


> I was having a hard time locating Hornady Sabots in the bulk bags last year so I did alot of searching and nearly everyone was out of stock. Not wanting to go through that again I found an online retailer closing out their sabots and I bought 8 bags figuring that would be a lifetime supply.
> 
> About 3 weeks after I got my order, I get another package with 8 more bags! I emailed the seller and said I think you guys have a problem, you send me a second order even though I got the first order. I asked them if they wanted to pay the shipping to get them back, they asked for the order info which I supplied then they stopped responding to my emails.
> 
> Sooooo I now have 16 bags of those green Hornady sabots for .429 XTPs.
> 
> rofl..
> 
> -DallanC


 You'll get the bill a year later like my doctors office does it. lol


----------



## kstorrs

I drew a LE muzzleloader elk tag this year. I am currently shooting 240 gr. XTP's and have been planning on stepping it up to 300 gr. XTP. My buddy is trying to convince me to stick to the 240 gr. that my gun shoots so well. Is the 240 gr. sufficient for a big bull?


----------



## 2full

I have had good results with the power belts. Have taken several deer with them in my old Knight muzzle loader. I shot my elk with one last fall. One shot, and he dropped like a rock. 
I tried lots of different bullets in my gun, and power belts shot the best for me.


----------



## derekp1999

kstorrs said:


> I drew a LE muzzleloader elk tag this year. I am currently shooting 240 gr. XTP's and have been planning on stepping it up to 300 gr. XTP. My buddy is trying to convince me to stick to the 240 gr. that my gun shoots so well. Is the 240 gr. sufficient for a big bull?


My opinion... yes it would be just fine and I would stick with it especially if you already have confidence that your muzzleloader shoots it well. I tend to put a lot more emphasis now on the mental aspect than I used to and confidence and familiarity with the performance of my rifle is one of the most important things I think about.

The elk will not know the difference between a well placed 240gr bullet vs a well placed 300gr bullet. Elk have died being shot with tiny little 100gr bullet from a .243 and they are just as dead as elk shot with a 150gr bullet from a .308, or with a 250gr bullet from a .338 Win Mag. Place the bullet properly with confidence and there are very few (legal) bullets out there that won't kill an elk!


----------



## DallanC

kstorrs said:


> I drew a LE muzzleloader elk tag this year. I am currently shooting 240 gr. XTP's and have been planning on stepping it up to 300 gr. XTP. My buddy is trying to convince me to stick to the 240 gr. that my gun shoots so well. Is the 240 gr. sufficient for a big bull?


300's shoot as good or better than 240s. Use the 300's unless for some crazy reason your gun wont shoot'em. They make BIG deep holes through elk, and shatter bone.

240 XTPs are great, amazing bullets... 300's are just better. For deer sized game, 300s just aren't necessary. I primarily shoot 240s over 90gr pyrodex, but 300s over 110 of pyro shoot almost identically out of my guns.

I use 300's for elk, 240's for everything else.

-DallanC


----------



## justismi28

I bumped up from the 250gr Barnes tez and went to the 290gr tmz and switched the sabot to some yellow harvester crushed rib sabots for my elk hunt last year. Over 100gr of blackhorn I could consistently keep my shots touching off the bag at 100. On my hunt, at 120-130 yards I blew clean through my bull behind his shoulders. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr

T/C pro hunter shooting
CCI 209M
100 grains of Blackhorn
285 grain Spit fire MZ
This combo killed 2 mature bulls in the last 2 years.


----------



## waspocrew

I had great results with my the 290 gr Barnes from my CVA optima. Shot a buck and watched blood pour out of a huge entry and exit wound. Went down in seconds. Definitely impressed.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I got my best groups using 250 grain barnes TEZ sabots with 100 grains of triple 7 pellets out of my CVA optima V2. I cannot, as of yet, attest to boiler room damage. -O,-


----------



## Rmanwill

Barnes 250 works awesome for both deer and elk


----------

